# Help Connectiing to the ON Demand



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Please help the Link provided in the FAQ dont work...

How do I network my DVR?
DIRECTV on Demand utilizes the same network connection as Media Share. Simply follow the instructions in the Media Share Quick Start Guide from DIRECTV to get your receiver connected to your home network.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Try this link:
http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10180530/DIRECTV_ViiV_Final_SM.pdf


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Earl.. 

Sucks that you must have Intel Viiv.. Any Chance that Direct TV will just required a PC and not a stupid chip!?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

scb2k said:


> Thanks Earl..
> 
> Sucks that you must have Intel Viiv.. Any Chance that Direct TV will just required a PC and not a stupid chip!?


That is only for Media Share... and is DirecTV's "officially" supported media server.

There are at least 5 other ones that you can use...
See the HR20 forum for details.

The ViiV aspect of that document, has ZERO to do with DoD


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've also updated the FAQ to be more accurate since the link has changed.


----------



## Jhorwitz (Sep 14, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is only for Media Share... and is DirecTV's "officially" supported media server.
> 
> There are at least 5 other ones that you can use...
> See the HR20 forum for details.
> ...


Earl:

Please confirm my understanding of your previous post; if I hook up the HR20 to a non-Viiv PC, I'll be able to use the VOD features, but just not the media/file sharing aspects?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Jhorwitz said:


> Earl:
> 
> Please confirm my understanding of your previous post; if I hook up the HR20 to a non-Viiv PC, I'll be able to use the VOD features, but just not the media/file sharing aspects?


You don't need ViiV for either. I don't have ViiV and am able to use VOD and Media Share.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jhorwitz said:


> Earl:
> 
> Please confirm my understanding of your previous post; if I hook up the HR20 to a non-Viiv PC, I'll be able to use the VOD features, but just not the media/file sharing aspects?





say-what said:


> You don't need ViiV for either. I don't have ViiV and am able to use VOD and Media Share.


Exactly...

The ViiV aspect... is just another media server...
There are several non-ViiV media servers, that will allow you to access the media/file aspects


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay so I have my HR20 connected to my PC but when I try channel 1000

I get "Channel Not found" 

what else do I need to do?

I have Twonky software..

EDIT: I guess I need to wait to receive the new software upgrade huh...


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

I got it!!! Love the On Demand... 

Watch some South Park, National Geographic show.. 

LOVE IT!

I have 8MB Line..


----------

